# Big White Perch



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Well boys if ya want big White Perch im talking 10/14" fatboys hit North side of Hart Miller Island,get right in the crabpot mix and enjoy.
All LTJ metal,hopkins shorty's,trout bombs with dropper fly's were the ticket!!!!! Also mixed in were some BIG cats and small rock!!!!!! Could have filled the boat but only kept what we wanted to eat!!!!!!! fished from 3:00 till dark with solid action.
Best of Luck!!!!!!!!!

Mike B


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds like you had a field day. Love catching those big WP. Might give it a try Wed. morning. Right in the crab pots, hummm. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

*Crab pots!*

Dang it, I thought about fishin the post at PO and along the strcture that I was told is were they put bait to attract crabs. You guys know what I talking about, looks like poles with net run around them. Oh BTW were is Hart Miller Island, I'm thinking of taking a mid week trip


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here you go.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

*Carp*

Mike, my carpin' pals are thinking about camping out on the island and targeting some of the big carp that roam the area. Have you had any encounters with them?


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*millers island*

how do i get to miller`s island from college park M.d 
thanks


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

I'd go by plane


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Mike, my carpin' pals are thinking about camping out on the island and targeting some of the big carp that roam the area. Have you had any encounters with them?


We did some limited camping/fishing out on the island last year, for carp and multi species. The campsites are not reserved but first come first served, so you get (or not) whats available and can be disappointing, and you camp in designated areas only, and not the places/structure best for fishing (IMHO...we found this frustrating, restricting and not accomplishing our goals). Nice if you can get 'em though for general fun. Work around non-peak periods as people and boat traffic can be heavy; area is VERY popular and not secluded but I'd be bettin you all know that and would be targetting spring; nights may give a better prospect. 

We finally started doing the boat camping here and elsewhere though still have a lot more experimenting/customizing/fine tuning to max usage of limited boat space. I'm sure you can get some fish but, but based on the the logistics and structure of HM Island, there are better areas to boat set-up camp/boat fish, target some of the Bay's biggest and have fun. In that area Rocky Point itself might be my preferred spot and direct proximity/connection to deep water, though as we know there is no overnight fishing on the bank.

If you REALLY want to maximize the carp experience, I suggest using river/Bay structure and topography FIRST as a determining factor in where to boat carp/boat camp (like boat backpacking) on a remote bank, not a location of a campground (and you may need to sleep in the boat). Otherwise you're not adopting a progressive boat/bank carper approach, not thinking like a roaming carp and the best chances to intercept that whopper. The Chesapeake has the untapped recordbreaking carp potential to become the next St. Lawrence; using similiar boat/bank approaches and out-of-the-box thinking will untap that potential. Sticking with the routine will not.

Hope this helps. Let us know how the carper's plans work out.


----------

